# Dolphins deserve same rights as humans, say scientists



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

I hope all of you enjoy the knews,
here is the link:
BBC News - Dolphins deserve same rights as humans, say scientists


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

Its hard to believe these sea creatures are so advanced in terms of thought power! My favourite example from the article is:

"A number of captive dolphins were rewarded with fish in return for tidying up their tank. One of them ripped up a large paper bag, hid away the pieces, and presented them one at a time to get multiple rewards."

That's not something we'd expect animals to do!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

BootBuckle said:


> "A number of captive dolphins were rewarded with fish in return for tidying up their tank. One of them ripped up a large paper bag, hid away the pieces, and presented them one at a time to get multiple rewards."
> 
> That's not something we'd expect animals to do!


Most people or animals will do anything for food - where the alternative is starvation.


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

that's true. but this technique is simply intelligent. To think that the dolphin tried to find a shortcut to work


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

dolphins are absolutely amazing <3

we watched a few videos of them looking in mirrors and of trials testing their 'self awareness' and 'consciousness' in animal behaviour. They are a very underrated species!


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> dolphins are absolutely amazing <3
> 
> we watched a few videos of them looking in mirrors and of trials testing their 'self awareness' and 'consciousness' in animal behaviour. They are a very underrated species!


that sounds even more fascinating. can you please share the link to those videos with us?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

heres a video i quickly found of them looking in the mirror 

Dolphins see themselves in mirror - YouTube

i think the one i watched was with national geographic or similar but i cant find it :/ that ones still cute though!


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

I think scientists discovered many species having super intelligence like dolphins.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogs for example won't have that same kind of foresight to rip up a bag and hide it knowing in the future they can present it to the person for a reward. They only live in the moment.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

william04 said:


> I think scientists discovered many species having super intelligence like dolphins.


You are right. Chimps and apes have been taught sign language and all sorts, but I really wish scientists would stop measuring the worth of an animal by its intelligence. By that token, half the human population of the planet will be declassed, and I am not only talking about people with low IQ's.

Most animals should have the same rights as humans.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The same Spirit of God animates all living things. All life is one.

Man has a sacred duty to care for and protect all God's creatures.


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, this is just awesome. Who would have thought those dolphins can find a way to make the work easier? Who knows when the day comes they can finally outsmart humans.


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

On the other hand, Japan is killing more than 20000 dolphins each year.... have you seen the documental "The Cove"? it is something really, really terrible...

Dolphins can feel empathy and japaness take advantage of that: wounding one dolphin the rest will go to its aid... and ambush them this way. 
The mother's cries of pain are something unforgettable...

we can sign against that here: 
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/724/210/624/

this is the link to the documental (preview):

The Cove Shines the Light on the Dolphin Killings in Taiji Japan & the Exposes the Problem of Mercury in Seafood


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ayla said:


> On the other hand, Japan is killing more than 20000 dolphins each year.... have you seen the documental "The Cove"? it is something really, really terrible...
> 
> Dolphins can feel empathy and japaness take advantage of that: wounding one dolphin the rest will go to its aid... and ambush them this way.
> The mother's cries of pain are something unforgettable...
> ...


*I have seen the Cove, and it'a heart breaking. Thank god for people like Rick O'barry. His work, and those that are there to help is just great.
Let's hope the slaughter and capture of these fantastic creatures ends soon.*


----------

